# Out of State Trapper with Questions



## drillbit (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a few questions for you trappers, after visiting ND for the first time last fall:

1. Are NR trappers frowned upon?

2. How big do your ***** get; I hear rumors of 40+ pounders?

3. What causes the low rat prices you guys get?

I came to hunt ducks in ND last year and quickly realized it's the last best place in the lower 48 from my view. Then I quickly quit telling others about ND so that it stays that way....

I'm trying to get the wife to move there but she's not too convinced. You guys up there have it better than you can ever know when it comes to outdoor stuff. I'd like to come and do a trap/hunt trip for two weeks either this fall or next, but I've got to research it a bit. Thanks for the help and good luck this year. DB


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

drillbit, yes and no! I depends where in the state you are and what you are after. We get quite a few coyote callers here in December, and not to many people will turn you down, BUT that tide is turning because of peoples stupid behaviors. Drive anywhere they want - shoot from the roads - trespass, etc.

In my area if you asked to trap beaver you would be welcomed with open arms. Trap mink, rats, ****, may not be so easy to get access. Beaver open many doors when it comes to trapping.

We have some huge upland **** here, yep I have caught ***** each year in the 30's and have heard and seen 40 pounders, but they are not the norm. Most of our ****, IF taken in late October, will go XXL-4XL. I don't even ,ake a mark on any of my boards under XL. If you don't mind covering a little ground, placing a lot of traps you can put up some nice numbers with very little if any competition.

Our rats are small and light in color, As far as I understand that is the main reason.

You can trap ND only if Ohio allows NR's to trap there, it is a reciprocity thing.

You are right, we have it great here and most don't realize that. I have relatives from other states that come here to hunt and they always go back and talk it down to there buddies, for just the reasons you stated. BUT this internet will ruin it eventually!


----------



## drillbit (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info. so far, Trapper62. I didn't see much beaver sign in the area I hunted so that would be a tough go. Plus, I only snare beaver here in OH with our style snares, and I think your setup is different. I don't have any steel beaver traps and really can't afford any right now.

And you are right, although the net is very helpful, it ruined a bunch of good OH areas already. Good luck.


----------

